# Correct grease for KH940 - help pls Brother engineers!



## clareskitchen (Aug 7, 2015)

I am deep cleaning my KH940 (no services around here so it is DIY) and looking to replace the vasiline-consistency grease around various internal parts.

I have picked up from the service manual that the original recommended grease is the Shin Nihon (or Nippon) Epinoch grade 1 grease. Searching online gave a few other clues - that it is a lithium based grease, was supplied in a white/opalescent white form...and that's about it.

In seeking an equivalent replacement the specialist line at Castrol couldn't make a more specific recommendation than their Optimol long time PD1 (high performance no. 1 lithium grease) without knowing the oil base of the original Epinoch.

So two questions - 
Does anyone know the oil base of the original Epinoch, to help in finding a current equivalent?
Does anyone know a current equivalent (probably need the part/product number as brand and product names vary between countries)?

Hoping there is an answer out there somewhere.......


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have deep cleaned loads of knitting machines but I have never used grease on them, just a good knitting machine (light) oil.


----------



## gemini_99_au (Mar 24, 2013)

I use Birch Machine Oil now since I haven't been able to get Singer machine oil. It is made for sewing machines.I get it from Spotlight.Hope this helps Also have never used grease.


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

I use Ballistol, I can't remember who recommended it but it works a treat. Good for finer things also such as gun parts


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

You could use a sewing machine oil


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

The yellow grease hardens over time and causes many machines to seize up, so just use a good oil. The Answerlady has lots of videos on cleaning machines and what oils to use


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

I was recommended Hoppes Gun Oil. Seems good.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I've heard to use gun oil, as it doesn't gunk up over time... going to a local sporting goods store today to check some out.......


----------



## ACR1 (Oct 3, 2012)

You could try asking Richard Jones, one of several ex Brother engineers, who works in the UK. His contact details are on the Guild of Machine Knitters website (http://www.guild-mach-knit.org.uk/) or you could send me a private message and I'll forward his email address. Good luck.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Has your white grease hardened seizing parts in your machine?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know where you live, but you simply need a high quality oil, made for sewing, knitting and other fine mechanical machines.

If you buy in larger quantities, it becomes dramatically cheaper, at least over here in Germany, from ebay for example.

If the quantity is more than you need, maybe you can "share" the cost and the oil with others living near you. Or simply store it in a cool place where light does not get on it.

By the way, its also an oil that you can safely use on bicycles as well as other fine machinery....so its usage is not limited to your knitting/sewing machine.

I personally used WD-40 to clean old grease off, it works well and is easily and cheaply available world wide. It does not damage any metals or plastics, but cleans well and lubricates to a small degree, though a follow up with the proper oil is always best once you are sure that everything is moving as it should.

But some here have a "bee in their bonnet" about WD-40 (they are allowed to if they wish!), and do not like it, even though its one of the few good cleaner/de-greasers that does not require you to remove all the plastic parts first, to stop them being damaged. Magic oil I believe does damage plastic, but cleans metal well I have heard...(I have never ever used it myself!)

It appears that some people have a fixed idea that WD-40 is bad for a machine, but there are many others that use it for cleaning with 100% success. Choose for yourself....

The WD-40 company gives a guarantee that it does not damage any plastic that they know of and they recommend it for cleaning any fine mechanical machinery....talk to them on one of their forums if you have any worries.

Here is a Lady who uses WD-40 to care and reparir, its well worth reading:-

http://www.mybitoftheplanet.com/forums/brotherKM/knitmachine.html

If you do decide to use plastic damaging cleaners, sadly, due to the simple methods that hold some Brother plastic parts in place (teeth on the metal part), the removal and replacement wears them out and they become loose in use, so its a good idea to pick such cleaners from the list that are safe with any metal or plastic.

To reiterate, many de-greasers, destroy plastic and replacement plastic parts are often difficult and expensive to find again, so simply don't go there!

If you search for and watch some of the cleaning videos on YouTube using the following search argument "cleaning brother knitting machines". You will get better informed. There are also some Anti WD-40 people there too!

But some KPers here have been using WD-40 for many years on their KMs, with no problems whatsoever, they may contact you to tell you that after reading this blog.

Some YouTube videos are simply ads for products,but not necessarily bad for that either....

Do pick cleaners and oils that do not damage either the plastic or the metal parts. Read up on the fluid before buying and using....

Best wishes

Andy


----------



## Judy Goodwin (Dec 9, 2014)

I have used white lithium grease. I bought a can of it about 20 years ago. A lifetime supply. It hasn't yellowed or hardened in the can so I don't expect it to harden on the machine. I bought it iat an auto supply store.


----------



## clareskitchen (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks Judy, and thanks to others for replying. I am interested in how and where you apply the grease internally Judy... it is late here now so not the time to be checking the service manual to ask you questions  but if it is ok with you I will tomorrow...


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

There are really only 2 places I insist on grease. One is the needle selector cam, the other is the bevel gears. two places I feel oil just doesn't cut it. Any good synthetic, plastic safe grease is good ( I use SuperLube http://www.amazon.com/Super-Lube-21030-Synthetic-Grease/dp/B000XBH9HI ) but there ore others available.

The reason for grease is it is a long lasting lubricant and withstands more pressure. It more or less stays where it is put. How often do you remove the needle bed from the case? Oil is a better lubricant but diminishes over time. How often do you oil the bed and needles?

Although brother service manual recommends grease on the inside of carriage, I tend to use oil there as I find it easier to apply and not a big deal to remove cover occasionally to oil internal parts on carriage

Like most of these discussions, it becomes a question of what you are comfortable with. There really is no one to ask for a definitive answer, just an opinion.


----------



## clareskitchen (Aug 7, 2015)

Great, thank you, that all sounds sensible. I will check out the superlube link. I found a local engineering shop who are ordering up a white NLGI no. 1 lithium grease for me from another town a few hours away - does that sound like it will be ok for the uses you suggest?


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

When it comes to anything regarding cleaning, lubricating or mechanical issues for knitting machines, Kathryn and Jack Douberly are my (and many others) "go to" resources. Kathryn is "TheAnswerLadyKnits". Her husband, Jack, is a highly-qualified knitting machine repairman. They do the mechanical videos together. The below information was copied out of one of my User Pages:

*LUBRICATION:*
*What I should use to clean and lubricate my machine (TheAnswerLadyKnits):* 



_(The above is a demonstration of the products. I have written out the product list and included links to each product, which you will find here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page.jsp?upnum=4018)_

Brother - Lubricating a garter carriage after cleaning it (TheAnswerLadyKnits): 




Brother - What Jack uses to lubricate a garter carriage and why he chose it (TheAnswerLadyKnits): 




TLC for Your Knitting Machine - cleaning and lubricating (Diana Sullivan):


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have been told NOT to use sewing machine oil, that it is too heavy. I use white grease (Syn-Tex slide grease) on a few areas of my Brother Garter Carriage. The oil I use is Syntex 10. Both from Synthetic Textile - lucky to have Knit & Sew World in St. Peter, MN. an hour away.


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

O have heard that WD40 stands for Water Displacement 40th attempt to produce this item so I would say use it but be cautious.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

janeknits2 said:


> I have been told NOT to use sewing machine oil, that it is too heavy. I use white grease (Syn-Tex slide grease) on a few areas of my Brother Garter Carriage. The oil I use is Syntex 10. Both from Synthetic Textile - lucky to have Knit & Sew World in St. Peter, MN. an hour away.


I have also been told that sewing machine oil is too heavy so have never used it. I always think it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Hobbiknits said:


> O have heard that WD40 stands for Water Displacement 40th attempt to produce this item so I would say use it but be cautious.


Most machine knitters will tell you never to use WD40 under *any* circumstances. In addition to TheAnswerLadyKnits and Jack discussing this in their video regarding lubricating knitting machines (link provided previously in this topic), here are two others readily available just by googling machine knitting and WD40:

"Do not use WD-40 - using WD-40, sewing machine or similar lube other than knitting machine oil will RUIN your machine and making it unrepairable."
_(http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/TroubleshootingKM.html)_

"Dont use WD40, apparently it works short term but can gunk up and damage your machine long-term."
_(http://piecesofkate.com/?cat=26)_


----------



## Grethel (Oct 5, 2015)

I always use the singer machine oil for years.It has a pale yellow color. Works wonderful


----------



## margedean (Mar 9, 2016)

I am looking for the same grease you were looking almost a year ago. would you please tell me what did you get?


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

*Cleaning and Lubricating Products Recommended by Jack Doubrley, TheAnswerLadyKnits' husband - a highly-qualified knitting machine repairman...see their videos.* Per Jack, the products that used to be recommended were oil-based (made from crude oil / petroleum-based) products, sometimes called "distillates" _(e.g., LoriLynn)_; a light 10-weight non-tacking oil _(e.g., Belladore)_. Oil-based products will change over time. Jack recommends silicon-based products because they will not change over time or with temperature or humidity - products that are completely safe for knitting machines. Watch their video that gives a more complete explanation of how the below products are used: 




*LPS 1 Greaseless Lubricant* - a foaming cleaning silicon-based spray lubricant - used on a carriage to remove excess Marvel Mystery Oil and crud loosened by its use...
Zoro ($9.47): http://www.zoro.com/lps-lps-1r-greaseless-lube-11oz-aerosol-00116/i/G3091225/?utm_source=...
Ace Hardware ($14.99 - usually has to be ordered): http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1418853
Grainger ($20.87): http://www.grainger.com/product/LPS-Greaseless-Lubricant-6Y743

*LPS Food Grade HI Silicon Lubricant* - quick drying silicon-based spray lubricant - food grade means it's safe on all synthetics, plastics, nylon, Teflon, aluminum, stainless steel and even fine yarns and fabrics such as cashmere and alpaca - used to lubricate needlebeds and punchcard cams, but yarn fibers won't stick to it. (Any excess washes off using a mild detergent that's made for fibers)...
Walmart ($8.12 - has to be ordered): http://www.walmart.com/ip/LPS-01716-Premium-Lubricant-w-PTFE-10-Oz./41207346
Grainger ($14.88): http://www.grainger.com/product/LPS-Food-Grade-Silicone-Lubricant-19C657?s_pp=false&picUr...

NOTE: The best way to maintain your machine is to clean it first, then give your needlebed and carriage a quick spray of LPS Food Grade HI Silicon Lubricant every time you use your machine.

*Marvel Mystery Oil* - used to deep-clean carriages and cuts down on metal friction (for Brother carriages, I recommend one (1) gallon)...
Walmart ($20.07): http://www.walmart.com/ip/Marvel-Mystery-Oil-1gal/16767858
Grainger ($37.55}: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/MARVEL-MYSTERY-OIL-Oil-Additive-1UET4?Pid=search

*QD Electronic Cleaner by CRC Chemicals* - used to clean garter carriage contact boards (it leaves no film or residue on a circuit board when sprayed with this product); it's also used to clean up Kroil afterwards (you don't want to leave oil-based products in your carriage because oil-based products change over time...
http://www.grainger.com/product/CRC-Contact-Cleaner-1D262?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP

*KROIL* - available as an aerosol or liquid - this *is* an oil - used to unstick metal parts, such as carriage handle screws or carriage buttons that freeze up (apply, come back in 2-3 hours and reapply, repeat 3-4 times, then 24 hours later it should be good to go)...
Kano Labs (the manufacturer) - Phone: 615-833-4101
McMaster-Carr: http://www.mcmaster.com/#kroil-lubricants/=nznw1r

Tub o' Towels - lanolin-based, citric oil towels - great for your hands AND wiping down the plastic parts of your machine (Jack said you could even use it to take the dust off your needle bed, that it wouldn't hurt it)...
http://www.wonderworksproducts.com

Pan with lid that is large enough to fit a carriage, with wiggle room on all sides, that is deep enough to submerge the carriage in Marvel Mystery Oil. (The oil can be reused, so either you can strain out the crud that gets loosened by deep cleaning and pour it back into its original container, or you can store it in this pan...strained or unstrained...as long as the lid can stay firmly affixed.)

_NOTE: Certain products on the market cannot be shipped due to their chemical make-up (e.g. flammability). If you need your items shipped, before placing your order, verify with the vendor that they can be shipped._

Also, Belladore Oil is not recommended. It's a vegetable based oil, it deteriorates, especially getting stickier. Many Passap knitters use gun oil, such as Hoppes Elite gun oil because it doesn't smell as bad as some gun oils smell.

You can also find a list of the recommended products, and additional information about them, listed above here: http://theanswerlady.com/AskJackonchemicalsforknittingmachinemaintenance.html

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

*Alternatives to the above (just keep in mind that I don't have personal experience with these):*
CPL (an alternative cleaner and lubricant): http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_sporting-goods?_encoding=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=BreakFree&node=3375251
FrogLube (an alternative solvent): http://www.amazon.com/FROGLUBE-PREMIUM-8oz-Spray-Solvent/dp/B0099DMELW/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1376494366&sr=1-1
FrogLube (an alternative lubricant protectant): http://www.amazon.com/FROGLUBE-PREMIUM-Cleaner-Lubricant-Protectant/dp/B00A3DKD3S/ref=sr_1_7?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1376494366&sr=1-7

An oiling pen for getting into specific nooks and crannies of your machine: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000KKHNU0/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Picks: http://www.amazon.com/Tipton-Polymer-Gun-Cleaning-Picks/dp/B0048KGFHU/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1376494278&sr=1-1


----------



## margedean (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you so much for your answer. I cleaned my knitting machine inside, where the bevel gear and the rotary encoder are. I removed all the grease it had and now my knitting machine is so hard, I mean, the k-carriage when engages the belt with the knob on KCI, KCII. I think it is because of the grease I already removed and I didn't replace (like Jack's videos suggest). I already have all the products he suggests. They are fantastic but still my knitting machine is a pain, just because it's so hard. if somebody know about it, I would like to have a suggestion, please.


----------



## margedean (Mar 9, 2016)

I am looking for the same grease you were looking almost a year ago. would you please tell me what did you get?


----------



## clareskitchen (Aug 7, 2015)

No joy sorry, perhaps start a new post and see if you get a response?


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Letting people know what part of the world you are in would also help


----------

